# Newb Question



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

1. Will it matter if I use two different type tracks?
one is copper one is brass? silver and copper color


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You likely have brass (the gold colored track), and either steel or nickel-silver (both silver-metallic in color). Brass is older, traditional, and not used too much with newer layouts. It tends to oxidize / tarnish rather frequently, requiring prudent cleaning. I'd strongly suggest to shy away from steel, as oxidation/rust will be a more serious problem. Nickel-silver is the track of choice, though it's the most costly option. It is very oxidation resistant ... the "good stuff".

In terms of mixing types ...

From an electrical conductivity standpoint, it'll all work OK together, as long as you keep the top surface clean. From a mechanical connection standpoint, rail cross-section shape and rail joiners are the same, so no issues there.

Take a look at your budget. If you can afford to do so, I'd lean towards nickel-silver. If not all-out at the beginning, perhaps via phasing in sections over time.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

no it will not matter, trains will run ok on all of them (if clean), but i would not use anything other then NS to keep maintenance to minimum.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

When I started out I used all NS for the lines and bought used brass switches in a bulk deal. I have since replaced all o the switches. The good part about using the used switches is that they came with all of the machines. I replaced them with NS as I could afford. All of the NS ones I bought where manual. I just replaced the manual machine with the electronic one from the brass switch.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks guys, yeah I have more then ill ever need of the brass...and a few flex pieces of NS....for now on anything I buy will be NS but that might look goofy two tonned tracks..


any tips to replacing sections after the whole track has been fastened?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

its not going to look goofy at all if you weather your rail


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

TapRoot said:


> thanks guys, yeah I have more then ill ever need of the brass...and a few flex pieces of NS....for now on anything I buy will be NS but that might look goofy two tonned tracks..
> 
> 
> any tips to replacing sections after the whole track has been fastened?


I have never gotten around to actually blasting mine as there are to many things I want to do at once. That being said I read a Model Rail Roading article on just what you mentioned. The suggestion that they wade was to use a slightly different color of balast and not weather the new piece as much as the currently existing. This would make the line apear to have had maintenance. It is not uncommon for repair work to stand out on real rail lines. They use the ballast that is available, not what is cosmetically correct. The pictures they showed after doing this actually gave the line added character.


----------

